# New aquaclear 30 filter



## oprsd23 (May 22, 2009)

Hello again,

I got a new filter for my 10 gallon tank and installed it a few minutes ago. I went from the basic 10 gallon filter it came with to an aquaclear 30.

Set it all up in about 10 minutes and put it in the tank. I notice it's much stronger then my other filer and was worried it might stress them out. When they swim under it they get pushed down a little bit from the water coming out (I made it so it doesn't come out to the max) 

Will this stress them or hurt them? I would love to set it up a little stronger like half strength but worry that it might make them stressed and sick. 

Thanks again


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

If you are worried about the fish, push the little knob on the top of the filter to the right. It will slow the flow of the water. Get it as powerful as you can without it stressing the fish.


----------



## oprsd23 (May 22, 2009)

Thanks for the fast reply. 

I turned it all the way to the right so it's not coming out too hard. When on this setting will it still filter the water though? Tomorrow when i can watch it longer I will experiment with it on different strengths.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

You might want to leave your old filter on the tank along with the new one for a while, if you can. Bacteria need to get established in the new filter before you should just have only that one on the tank. If you leave only the new one, you might start a cycle in your tank. If you can't fit them both with the hood, just take it off and have a bare top tank for a while.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

It will still filter water through, just at a slower rate.


----------

